# Feral cat colony infested with fleas!!



## beth1954

I am a caregiver of 2 colonies of feral cats. The colony that is closest to my house has fleas really bad. Several of them have lost alot of hair. They just look pitiful. I feel sure this is the problem. Last year we had one cat (tame enough to pet) that lost alot of hair, and I got some Advantage on him and his hair grew back.
The problem now is that I can't get near any of these cats.
Will just spraying the ground with some kind of chemical help the situation? Do you know of anything that won't be dangerous to the cats?


----------



## Heidi n Q

Can cats eat Brewers Yeast? I have a stray thought running 'round my head where I think that Brewer's Yeast or some Vitamin B something, if mixed in canned food, will make their skin taste funny and make the fleas leave?

If you can't touch them, the only way to treat them is by feeding it to them. I really don't think spraying the area will do much good because the fleas still ON them won't be affected.


----------



## Jeanie

First, thank you for caring for these cats. 

There are treatments for the grass, but I believe the first step should be treating the cats. I would recommend a humane trap, and a flea treatment applied to the cats' backs. Of course you would need strong gloves, but I think you could manage to apply Advantage to the back of the neck. Then, make certain that you use a flea treatment on the grass that is safe for cats. I found a number of products on Google. However, all of the sources I found recommend treating the cats first. Good luck. 

There are feral cats that go wild in a humane trap, so Feliway might prove to be useful. You could also consult a vet or the Humane Society, and ask for help. 

Are these cats neutered? If not, low cost spaying and neutering are available, and the cats could be treated while under anesthetic. Good luck!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Im very interested in hearing solutions for this one. does frontline have to be put between the shoulder blades? wow this is a tuff one.


----------



## beth1954

*Feral cats w/fleas*

Well.....I don't think they are going to "fall" for the cage again. They have all (but two) been caught, neutered/spayed, ears tipped, got shots and one dose of Advantage or something like that. I live in Texas, and fleas are always a BIG problem. I guess we can spray the area around our house, but they go further away than that too. There are 2 separate colonies. One at the front of our mobile home park and one right behind our house. I just hate seeing those beautiful cats losing their hair like that!
There are probably about 2-3 that we can actually pet. They won't be a problem.


----------



## Jeanie

Beth, I would call the vet's office and ask their advice. You might want to ask if they know of anyone else who's caring for a feral colony to discover what they are using. I check Alley Cat Allies, and didn't find anything to help with this situation. I think treating the lawn will be helpful, but I feel certain the cats will have to be treated first. I wish I could be of more help.  I'll do a bit more research, and if I find something, I'll post it.


----------



## beth1954

*thanks*

I was all over the internet last night too. I found a site that said there is something that can be put in wet food, BUT it's not recommended with a group of 10 cats. There is no way for them each to get the proper dose.

I'm going to try to contact the rescue group that trapped the cats in the first place.

Also, do you know of any places where they might donate food to me? Since I am not an actual rescue group, I don't know if they'll believe me when I try to get free food!!!


----------



## Jeanie

I got this information from http://www.alleycat.org/resources_care.html#19




> Fundraising
> 
> Foundation Center - the nation's leading authority on philanthropy, connecting nonprofits and the grantmakers supporting them to tools they can use and information they can trust. The Center maintains the most comprehensive database on U.S. grantmakers and their grants. It also operates research, education, and training programs designed to advance philanthropy at every level. The Center has five regional library/learning centers and its national network has more than 340 Cooperating Collections.
> Getting Your Paws on More Money: Overcoming Fundraising Phobia
> A Few Neutered cats: Five ways to raise just enough money to get the job done! - Gives tips on raising the funds to Trap-Neuter-Return and take care of feral cats on a small-scale. (also linked to above)
> Grassroots Fundraising Journal
> Fundraising Tools - Shelter Source
> Grant Sources - Shelter Source
> *Attention Florida residents! A grant application is now available for funds collected from the Florida Animal Friend spay/neuter license plate fund. The committee will accept proposals for feral cat sterilization programs through 4/15/07.


I hope that helps. Alley Cat Allies is a great source for information.


----------



## Jet Green

Is there any flea medication that comes in pill form? Pill Pockets are a great invention, basically a soft treat that you can hide a pill inside. Most cats will scarf them down. If the cats will come close enough to watch you from a safe distance, you could try rolling the treats to them one cat at a time. (Much easier in theory than practice, I know.)

For the food, you could also try posting on Craigslist or Freecycle to see if any individuals have food to donate. I know for example, my mother's cat just passed away, and she's asking all her cat owner friends if they want to take the leftover food, treats, etc. Probably a long shot, but it never hurts to ask.

Also, if you have a Big Lots near you, they often carry big bags of cat food at bargain prices.

Good luck, and kudos to you for helping these cats! :angel


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Contact the group that S/N this colony they might be able to help you out with food pt if they cant the might be able to know where you could get hep.. Our group here gives food to caretakers all the time. Food banks have free cat food also.


----------



## beth1954

*Thanks*

Thanks for all your help.....I'll get to researching all of that today!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Beth I like your quote. Made me laugh..element to truth to that!! :roll:


----------



## beth1954

*cats*

I find it hard to like/trust anyone that doesn't care alot for all animals.


----------



## Sweeties mom

Beth, I feel the same way!


----------



## Heidi n Q

Mitts & Tess said:


> Our group here gives food to caretakers all the time.


When I shop at Sam's Club I usually buy a 20# bag of catfood and bring it to the rescue that helped me spay Malibu almost 5 years ago. They give the bags to elderly people with cats or people caring for s/n'd feral colonies.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Beth, I asked a friend of mine who does TNR with me and she is much more knowledgable of cats and dogs than I am. She said when flea season came in during summers in California her vet had her put Evening Primrose gell cap on her cats food and it kept fleas away. You cut the gel cap in half and put _just the gel_ on their food each day. You cant overdose a cat on this either.

I know your on a budget and I dont know how many cats are in your colony. Plus not sure how much evening primrose costs but its the only solution Ive come across so far that would work for ferals.

She was trying to get away from having her cats flea dipped at the groomers cuz she felt the chemicals couldnt be healthy for her cats.


----------



## Jeanie

That sounds good. I couldn't find it on Google (although it was recommended for other conditions), but I found this list, which includes oral deterrents. Unfortunately, they don't taste good.  It's worth a look, though. 

http://www.placervillevet.com/flea_control.htm


----------



## Mitts & Tess

The only commercial products I wouldnt use is by Hartz. They are so substandard. I heard flea collars by Hartz were producing problems in cats. (I know you cant get them on feral cats) but just more fuel to the fire that Hartz does have high quailty products.


----------



## Jeanie

I agree! I would never use Hartz products.


----------



## Smirkitty

http://www.google.com/products?q=Ev....mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1

A search on Evening Primrose Gel Caps produced these results for purchase.

A search on Evening Primrose Gel Caps Flea Treatment also produced several results showing this is a relatively common use of this item (it would appear more so in the UK).

I did not find any information on dosage, nor length of treatment, do you have any idea how many pills you would need?


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Smirkitty said:


> http://www.google.com/products?q=Ev....mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1
> 
> A search on Evening Primrose Gel Caps produced these results for purchase.
> 
> A search on Evening Primrose Gel Caps Flea Treatment also produced several results showing this is a relatively common use of this item (it would appear more so in the UK).
> 
> I did not find any information on dosage, nor length of treatment, do you have any idea how many pills you would need?


My friends vet had her put half cap on food for each cat each day. Apparently the fleas dont like what is produces in the skin. 

Its worth a try esp for the kitty loosing fur it might relieve it. Othewise I havent come up with any other solution.


----------



## jondavid

I would expect anybody to do thorough research before giving feral cats anything to treat fleas. I was doing the same when I came across this forum. I've been working with someone local who's been caring for ferals for over a decade. She also works at the local humane society in the feral cat program. I'd suggest you try that route with your local spca or humane society/assn.

With that I'm told there are pills: one to kill future eggs and another to kill the fleas themselves. You do have to give the meds with wet food and make sure each cat gets their own helping. So it takes some patience and planning, etc.

I've not tried this myself yet so I will not share the names of the pills at this time...however I saw one already mentioned in this post. Please reach out to your local assn for solid advice.

Good Luck,
jON


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Jon Im with Paws Patrol. A TNR group in the Tucson area. Were only a little over 2 yrs old. AZCats up in Phoenix which is a TNR group were terrific in helping us with information when getting started. I guess were learning as we go. 

Most Humane Societys and ASPCAs usually arent involved with daily care of managed colonies. They do give out grants for S/N of ferals. Which is a huge help! When you find out the name of that pill Id love to know. Fleas are a big problem down here esp this year for some reason.


----------

